# Kazaa, Morpheus & Co sind Diebe



## reto (3. Oktober 2002)

Heute im PC-Tip gelesen, hier 1:1



> Sind Tauschbörsen Diebe?
> Meldung vom 03.10.2002
> 
> Kazaa, Morpheus & Co. enthalten jetzt nicht mehr nur Spy- sondern auch Stealware.
> ...



Infos auf englisch: http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/3390.cfm

Also das finde ich echt eine Frechheit. Klar, die Programmierer dieser Tools möchten natürlich auch eine Gegenleistung erhalten, aber so finde ich das alles andere als OK. Was meinst Ihr?


----------



## Moartel (3. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde mal sagen das ist rechtlich mehr als fragwürdig. Die Frage ist halt ob die jemand verklagt    .


----------



## sam (3. Oktober 2002)

nette idee  
wenns stimmt, is das aber hart


----------



## reto (3. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Ich würde mal sagen das ist rechtlich mehr als fragwürdig. Die Frage ist halt ob die jemand verklagt    . *



;-] Darauf haben die Musikkonzerne doch nur gewartet! Und das Amazon etc. die Provision auszahlen werden glaub ich kaum. Da haben die "Herausgeber" ganz klar ein Eigentor geschossen... wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein? Das war doch klar, dass das früher oder später rauskommt! Aber warten wir's mal ab. Bevorzuge persönlich sowiso WinMX.


----------



## Avariel (4. Oktober 2002)

Naja, also einfach so glaub ich das nicht! File-Sharing-Dienste haben viel zu viele Feinde an allen Ecken, als das man solche Anschuldigungen einfach weils einer sagt glauben könnte. Finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Moartel (4. Oktober 2002)

Ich glaube nicht dass jemand der halbwegs Hirn im Kopf hat grundlos unterstellt dass jemand ein Dieb ist. Zum einen wäre das äußerst unseriöser Journalismus, zum anderen macht er sich damit strafbar (Rufmord)!


----------

